# The dog ate my remote



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Actually, only the top part.:eek2: Is the remote that came with the R15 easily replaced? Is there a better alternative than calling D for a new one? This is a bedroom TV, so having the latest isn't important; I just want a remote that will do all the things the old one did? How much does D charge for a replacement?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Grrr - do shop at WM - any $9 what support DTV will be good for your hungry dog next time .


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

$15 - rofl- I have great danes, I can well imagine them eating my remote!!


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I know this doesn't sound like fun, but try to piece everything together to see if the dog swallowed any. Obviuosly its not good for him, particularly the batteries. A vet trip may be needed.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

That is true too, Ive had my dog EAT washcloths they found on the floor.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

These dogs are still living?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I havea dachshund he has eaten several. One day I cam hoe and found the number 7 on the couch I looked down and there was a pile of chwed plastic there. Prior to that time i thought that the numbers were painted on the remote keys. 


dogs chew stuff. Some dogs more than others.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, washing hands with soap after eating meal will not attract your hungry dog to remote; perhaps rubbing by creosote will works better .


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

heisman said:


> These dogs are still living?


Yes, but it is a messy cleanup! -giggles-

I have a couple of reallllly bad chewers. They drive me up the wall sometimes.

With 4 great danes, a pug, 2 cats, an eclectus parrot, 3 guinea pigs, a 75 gallon aquarium with lots of fishies in it, a gerbil, a hamster...

Oh and two 6 week old perfectly colored puppies from my danes....I am used to animal mishaps in my house.

Yes...

I know I have a zoo


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> I havea dachshund he has eaten several. One day I cam hoe and found the number 7 on the couch I looked down and there was a pile of chwed plastic there. Prior to that time i thought that the numbers were painted on the remote keys.
> 
> dogs chew stuff. Some dogs more than others.


My mother used to have a dachshund, and I'll attest to the fact that, despite their diminutive size, those puppies will eat ANYTHING. Then again, I have a beagle, and ,well, she's not exactly a disciminating diner either, although I think my remote is in more danger from my 2-year-old tossing it around the room than my dog eating it.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

As for replacing the remote - back to the original question - yeah, not hard to do. You can either order one on-line off DirecTV's website. Or if you don't feel like waiting, check out Best Buy. I believe they carry them as well. And they're not that expensive - something like $20.


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> Yes, but it is a messy cleanup! -giggles-
> 
> I have a couple of reallllly bad chewers. They drive me up the wall sometimes.
> 
> ...


And I thought we had a zoo with 2 akitas, 2 macaws, and 2 cats. (The 60 gallon fish tank left not long after the 2nd macaw arrived..)

Eclectus are pretty birds though...and yes one of the akitas has gotten her teeth on the remotes more than once. She has this thing for plastic....


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

yes, they are gorgeous birds if they don't spend all their time chewing their feathers! -grins- But he is a pretty boy, and has an awesome vocabulary for only being 2. 

Some words he needs to unlearn!
I blame my husband.


----------



## hambonewd (Feb 7, 2007)

i want a great dane


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

They are awesome dogs! Dont let the size defer you! They are gentle giants.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had a rabbit when I was a kid -- named it "Hoppy".

It died.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Best Buy does carry the D* remotes in the store. 

I have a Dachshund as well, had as many as 7 at one time. The wife and I used to breed them for about 7.5 years. They are very intelligent, and great dogs. Very loyal as well, however, a large number of them will chew or dig or both! You have to realize, the miniature Dachshund was the smallest breed of hunting dog in the world.......the noses never stop.....they eat anything......except my 11 year old male won't eat onions, just like his dad:lol: (I do hate onions) My wife once asked the vet about the old saying that chocolate is like poison to a dog. He verified that yes, it indeed can kill some, and in large doses most dogs! So, she asked him why my dachshund was not phased when he unwrapped 4 boxes of chocolate covered cherries that were presents at XMAS time like 9 years ago when I was away at work, and ate them all? He then said "Oh that's cause he's a Dachshund, and they have little iron stomachs, they can eat anything", I'm sure D* remotes are acceptable too. And they CAN'T HOLD THEIR LICKERS!!!!! They lick everything all the time!!!


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Best Buy does carry the D* remotes in the store.
> 
> I have a Dachshund as well, had as many as 7 at one time. The wife and I used to breed them for about 7.5 years. They are very intelligent, and great dogs. Very loyal as well, however, a large number of them will chew or dig or both! You have to realize, the miniature Dachshund was the smallest breed of hunting dog in the world.......the noses never stop.....they eat anything......except my 11 year old male won't eat onions, just like his dad:lol: (I do hate onions) My wife once asked the vet about the old saying that chocolate is like poison to a dog. He verified that yes, it indeed can kill some, and in large doses most dogs! So, she asked him why my dachshund was not phased when he unwrapped 4 boxes of chocolate covered cherries that were presents at XMAS time like 9 years ago when I was away at work, and ate them all? He then said "Oh that's cause he's a Dachshund, and they have little iron stomachs, they can eat anything", I'm sure D* remotes are acceptable too. And they CAN'T HOLD THEIR LICKERS!!!!! They lick everything all the time!!!


Not to get too far off topic or anything, but I guess since this thread is technically about a dog, well I guess this really isn't getting that far afield. I agree that dacshunds have iron stomachs - but I do have to take exception with that "intelligent" comment. My mother's was also a mini - Jessie. He was cute as anything, and very loyal, and a good house dog... but intelligent is one word I wouldn't use to describe him. "Dumb as a rock" would be more apt  Let's put it this way, Jessie makes my beagle (Daisy) look like a regular Einstein by comparison... and Daisy will bark at inanimate objects, so that's saying something


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

Since I started the thread...

I did get a new remote at Circuit City, the dog is fine and all is well again.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Did you buy sametime some sort of repellent at pet store (anti-chewing by dogs) and rubbed new remote?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

-giggles- I have a 10 month old dane that is dumb as a rock as well...I feel sorry for her sometimes. I just want her cause I want fawn puppies.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Did you buy sametime some sort of repellent at pet store (anti-chewing by dogs) and rubbed new remote?


It does not last. remember that plastic remote is not very porous.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

NP, stuff the lotion into batteries' compartment - dogs shiff better then we 10 times.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Our black lab, may he rest in peace, when a puppy playfully picked up the TV remote control from the coffee table. I sharply said "NO" and he immediately and very gently put it back exactly where it had been. And the memory still gives my wife big smiles about how smart he was--he never touched another remote again.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

My first cat was very intelligent. He'd get in trouble by seeing what he could get away with and some of the things he tried definitely required thought. Conversely he was limited in what he would do physically since he was born without a front leg. So he never did anything like climb a bookshelf though got around fine otherwise.

The current cat is quite stupid but has all four legs so he goes wherever he pleases including where he shouldn't go.

What does this have to do satellite, absolutely nothing. I've never caught the cat watching Animal Planet.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

It is a subject that I enjoy though! I love my dogs, and have now become a breeder, which I love as well!


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Maybe D* should do a kitty channel. My cat loves to lay in front of the aquarium or hamster cage and watch them.. D* could aim a camera at fish tanks, critter cages, whatever and market it to cat lovers. They could do a similar channel for dogs.

Years ago I heard of a small cable company that was adding a few channels to their system and decided to aim a camera at their lobby fish tank and braodcast that while they tweeked the system to carry the new channels. When they finally put the content they really wanted on the channel, they got requests to restore the "Aquarium Channel."


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish have it at 61.5W in HiDef !


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree! I have my big aquarium, and for the first month after getting it, we watched the tank more than the tv! One of my cats loves sitting on top of it and looking down, and my danes get the glass dirty everyday pressing their noses against the glass


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Let me introduce you to Buzz, also known as "puppy destructo". His current casualty list includes 3 remotes - all replaced for $20 each by an amused cs rep - as well as 2 walking wounded. One remote didnt even make it a single day... Just be sure he didnt eat the bulbs at the front, they cut up buzz's mouth pretty bad... but he didnt learn.

I love my puppy!


----------



## Wicker 54 (May 7, 2006)

Just kinda keep an eye on the dog when he is near the tv and he blinks his eyes...... He could could changes the channels...


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

A thread on DBS about animals?!? Next thing we'll see is someone claiming that their cat can tune in the dish when the winds screws it up:lol: 

I do still believe Dachshunds are intelligent, JPL, sorry Jessie was dumb as a rock  But, we have Bassett Hounds too, and we have a Bassett named Daisey....oddly enough, and Cash (our Dachshund) is 10 times smarter than her....she is very friendly, but is dumb as a stick :grin:


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hehe, I like this thread! My dogs are my escape at times. The puppies they produce keep me entertained...and busy.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I think it was back on TCF that a guys do ate his Harmony (880 I think). We all told him to send a picture to Logitech and I'll be darned if they didn't send him a new one.


----------



## zwinflame (Feb 23, 2007)

I hate dogs and my wife loves them so we have a conflict of interest at home. We just got a pup, Jack Russel. Hes super aggressive but does not bark. If he barks, I give him a whack so he knows how to behave when I'm around. He's 8 weeks old.

Good point. I have an old Directv remote lying around. I'll ensure I put used batteries in it and coat it with food. Eat that dog.. !!

PS: I'm not that rude. I like that pup too, so don't send the animal rights behind me!


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

zwinflame said:


> I hate dogs and my wife loves them so we have a conflict of interest at home.


So you comprimised, and you got a dog!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Can we get back to _remotes_ and particulary - how to _prevent_ eating by them the remotes ?


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well OK...

I guess you either have to put them out of reach which may not so easy with smaller dogs. Bigger dogs may not want to try to jump up on top of tall entertainment centers. Smaller ones probably take advantage of other furniture and get up there.

Or maybe put them in a drawer that they can't pull open. But try to get your kids to remember to put them away when done. I'm always looking for the D* remote after my son is done watching.


----------



## zwinflame (Feb 23, 2007)

Mark20 said:


> So you comprimised, and you got a dog!


Nope I never agreed. Was away on work travel and came back home with a surprise. small white jack russell puppy. very silent, you hold him he sleeps. I have him blocked / confined in one section of the house so he has not seen the basement or the top bedrooms. Surprisingly yesterday when i got out of the bathroom he was up there. I heard he cannot climb stairs so early.

anyways.. back to remotes.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

When my dog was a puppy (Collie/St Bernard mix), she destroyed the R-15 remote. We came home, found the TV turned on, tuned to channel 66 (I guess she did that while biting the remote), and pieces of plastic and rubber everywhere. Luckily, my previous R-15 was defective and had been returned, so we had two R15 remotes. Now, the remote stays in the drawer in the coffee table. 

The dog was fine, and thankfully she has stopped biting stuff that is not given to her as a toy.


----------

